

Insightful talk by Gary Vaynerchuk - "Crush It" author - rajesht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QWHkcCP3tA

======
zalew
Had no idea who this is, now I know he's awesome. And a great speaker. I love
when someone is himself, curses in every sentence not giving a damn, while
still bombing you with more inspiring stuff than many of those guys who try
too hard designing the perfect speech.

Lots of great thoughts there. I didn't know that there are such talks on
Railsconf.

------
peripitea
I'm embarrassed to say that I almost closed the window after a few minutes
because his accent/demeanor made him come off as a bit of a douchebag. Now I'm
really enjoying it.

------
wmblaettler
I highly recommend watching. If you are unfamiliar or put off by Gary V's
demeanor, give him a chance. His character is part of why his wine review show
is so successful. He is a successful, tenacious entrepreneur. His thoughts
presented here are valid and insightful.

FYI, there is some coarse language though.

------
mrduncan
For those who haven't seen a talk by Gary V before, be prepared for plenty of
cursing.

Also, he can be a little off-putting at first - give it a chance, you'll be
glad you did.

------
callmeed
I was there. Enjoyed the talk.

